# Upgrade Path From 6.0?



## dave (Sep 13, 2010)

Does anyone know if there is a reliable upgrade path from 6.0?  I have inherited an old web server (nothing special in terms of ports, and the ports are all up to date).  I would like to bring it forward to version 8.  Thanks for any advice or insight.


----------



## ikbendeman (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm no expert... but I would just update source, build new kernel/world, install, rebuild all ports.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 13, 2010)

Backup your configuration files, databases, users, home dirs, and settings, make a note of installed ports and config options. Start with a fresh 8.1 install, install the ports, and put your data back in place. Cleanest and fastest solution.


----------



## dave (Oct 2, 2010)

We ended up migrating our sites to a VPS hosted by ARP Networks with 8.1 installed.  Happy with the service so far.


----------

